# Database Discussions > Sybase >  how to strip off numbers from a string

## ss3944

Hi,
Can anybody tell me how to strip off numbers from string in Sybase.

Numbers can be at any position in the string. I need to loop through the string and remove, the numbers.

Thanks in Advance

----------

